# 0190er-Dialer - Wie reagiert die Telekom?



## Anonymous (3 März 2002)

Bettina Schulz
Norddeutscher Rundfunk
Redaktion Plusminus/ARD
[email protected]
Fax: 040-4156-7016


Hallo!
Ich suche Rückmeldungen von der Deutschen Telekom AG auf Beschwerden über durch 0190er-Dialer entstandene Kosten.
Wie reagiert sie? Erlässt sie in Einzelfällen ihren Gewinnanteil? Schaltet sie Rechtsanwälte ein? Mit welcher Begründung sollen Dialer-Geschädigte zahlen?
Es wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir die Antworten, Zahlungsaufforderungen u.ä. an obige Nummer mit Angabe meines Namens faxen würdet - oder per email sendet.
Vielen Dank
Bettina Schulz


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2002)

Hallo,
die DTAG verhält sich wie folgt:
rechtzeitig eine Gebührenbeschwerde eingelegt, liegt die Sache erst mal auf Eis...und zwar für ca. 3-4 Wochen. Die Abrechnung erfolgt ohne die zB.:0190er Gebühren. Aber dann kommt es doch noch: der sog. "CustomerCareBackOffice"-Vorarbeiter der DTAG tippt ein nettes Briefchen:
".....unsererseits liegen keine Abrechnungsfehler vor. Sie sollten die DTAG als Briefträger sehen, der keinen Einfluss auf Inhalt und Kosten der Sendungen hat, welche er verteilt. Die DTAG wird hier lediglich als Inkassounternehmen tätig. ....fordern Sie den Betrag vom Anbieter an." 
Und nun erfolgt doch die Abbuchung der besagten Gebühren. 
So einfach ist das....die Verzögerung funkioniert jedoch nur bei sofortiger Gebührenbeschwerde!
 :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2002)

wie es nicht anders zu erwarten war, aufgrund der rechtlichen Konstellation User-Telekom-Anbieter.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2002)

Hallo,

Also bei mir liegt der Fall jetzt so. Ich habe bei der TKAG und bei HanseNet schriftlich Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung eingelegt und habe mein Geld wieder zurückgebucht.
Gestern rief mich dann ein freundlicher Herr :lol: von der TKAG an und teilte mir mit, dass die TKAG die Sache an HanseNet weitergibt und ich mich dann halt mit denen auseinandersetzen müsste.
Sie würden keine Forderung mehr an mir stellen.
Schau mer mal!!!


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2002)

Glückwunsch,
das ist aber wohl nur so, weil die HanseNet-Sache momentan ein heisses Eisen ist. Ansonsten reagiert die DTAG ziemlich nach 0815. (...für alle Paranoiker: das ist kein Dialer, sondern ein Evergreen...)
Best wishes....


----------



## bicycleman (14 März 2002)

Hallo,
ich habe heute mit einem Telekommitarbeiter telefoniert. Dieser sagte mir dass die Telekom den Betrag von 600 Euro (fällig an HanseNet) nicht mehr von mir einziehen wird und das ich mich alleine mit HanseNet in Verbindung setzen soll und evetuell Strafanzeige erstatten soll.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2002)

...und Hansenet gibt dann die Forderung an den eigentlichen Anbieter weiter...


----------



## Devilfrank (15 März 2002)

sagt sie zumindest erstmal.....


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2002)

Wird die DTAG es langfristig schaffen, sich als Medusa
(Inkassounternehmen, Briefträger ohne Einfluss, etc....) rauszureden?
Momentan sieht es so aus.
Aber wenn der Druck von aussen stärker wird (- sorry, man sollte eine Wahlkampfphase durchaus knallhart nützen, sich hier "Vorteile" zu verschaffen, die "dialerbrothers" sind ja auch ohne Skrupel...) könnte man vielleicht das butterweiche Vermieten an Töchter, Weitervermieten an Stieftöchter und deren Untermieter ein wenig beeinflussen...so dass sich wenigstens die Wege klar nachvollziehen lassen.
Aktuell liegt die DTAG eher nahe anrüchig im Zuhälterparfum.


----------



## Harold (20 März 2002)

Bisher läuft es doch wie folgt ab: telefonisch unter der 0800 330 1020 Einwand gegen strittigen 0190-Betrag kundtun, bei Barzahlern den strittigen Betrag nicht mit überweisen (Achtung! MwSt hinzurechnen und dann die Summe vom Gesamtbetrag abziehen), bei Abbuchern wird die strittige Summe rausgerechnet. Die netten Damen und Herren von der DTAG (mit denen ich bisher jedenfalls zu tun hatte) vermerken sich das auch alles, aber: unbedingt schriftlich bei dem Anbieter der diesen Betrag fordert, Einwand erheben. 

Die DTAG kann ja nichts dafür, dass diese Anbieter über "ihre" Telekom Rechnung das Inkasso betreiben! Denkt mal hierüber etwas genauer nach... Das ist von der RegTP so gewollt. Beschwert Euch mal dort ebenfalls über diese unseriösen Anbieter. Denn es gibt ja neben der DTAG und HanseNet auch noch andere Firmen, die 0190-Servicenummern an Firmen vermieten. Besser wäre es doch, jeder Anbieter muss selber eine Rechnung erstellen.

Auf alle Fälle wurde von Eurem PC ob gewollt (viele versuchen es dann hinterher mit dem Spielchen "weiss von nichts") oder ungewollt eine Verbindung zu so einer teuren Nummer aufgebaut. Die einzelnen Beiträge in diesem Forum geben auch Hinweise, wie dann zu verfahren ist.  

Der Meinung von Dr. Ron Sucker kann ich mich daher nicht anschliessen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2002)

@Harold; 
die Wahlkampfgeschichte von Dr. Ron Sucker halte ich auch für eher daneben, denn selten im Jahr wird so viel versprochen und nichts passiert. Den "Medusa"-Vergleich kann ich aber durchaus nachvollziehen.
Dein " die DTAG kann ja nichts dafür" klingt mir zu lieblich in den Ohren, fast wie griechischer Wein...
Aber hier die Begründung:
1. ja, es funktioniert so, wie bereits von Gast in diesem Forum beschrieben,
nur bucht die DTAG die beanstandeten Gebühren nach einer Überprüfung ihres Zählers dann doch ab.
2. die DTAG selbst ist an der Verbreitung unseriöser Dialer nicht unbeteiligt:
hier ein nachvollziehbarer Test: unter 08003301900 einfach mal den Anbieter der Kennung 880 460 oder -461 erfragen. Als Anbieter wird die DeTeMedien in Frankfurt genannt (100%ige Tochter der DTAG).
Die DeTeMedien stellt über diesen und noch andere Kanäle Verbindungen im Auftrag von Mainpean/Stardialer her.
4. sowohl DeTeMedien als auch die DTAG wissen, dass sich hinter den besagten Kennungen z.B.: piratos.de und ähnliche Linkeier verbergen.
Passiert ist hier, und DeTeMedien hat bereits im Januar die Anfrage erhalten, ob sie im Namen des Rufes ihrer Mutter den Service weiter aufrecht halten will...nix. Die DTAG schweigt auf den Hinweis gleichermassen.
Tja.


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2002)

Andererseits:
wenn die DTAG über den betrügerischen Hintergrund informiert wurde und nichts übernimmt, sollte man mal prüfen, inwiefern eine eventuelle Beihilfehandlung vorliegt.
Zumindest ist der DTAG der betrügerische Hintergrund bekannt und sie unternimmt dann nichts.
Wohlgemerkt: *nachdem* die DTAG nachweislich informiert wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2002)

@heiko;
..ist bereits in Arbeit. Wir sehen das genauso.
Neuigkeiten werden umgehend hier veröffentlicht.
Ciao


----------



## Florian (23 März 2002)

bicycleman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe heute mit einem Telekommitarbeiter telefoniert. Dieser sagte mir dass die Telekom den Betrag von 600 Euro (fällig an HanseNet) nicht mehr von mir einziehen wird und das ich mich alleine mit HanseNet in Verbindung setzen soll und evetuell Strafanzeige erstatten soll.



Hat sich ein Drittanbieter nachdem Du Einspruch eingelegt hast schon einmal bei dir gemeldet. Besonders würde mich es ja im Rahmen der unter dem Namen "T-Online" verschickten CAPI Dialer interessieren. Hier scheint die Telekom intern immer noch nicht zu einem Konsens gekommen zu sein.
Als Betroffener ärgert es mich natürlich weil hier nun die letzten Aufforderungen seitens der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei der Telekom einfliegen.

Anscheinend reagiert die Telekom ja bei einigen Kunden in Sachen Stundung sehr kulant. Bei anderen nicht 

Grüße
Florian


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2002)

*Kriminelle Vereinigung*

Meines Erachtens  lieg bei der Dialer/0190-Nummern-Problematik in Zu-
sammenhang mit der DTAG die Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung vor.

Die DTAG kann sich nicht darauf hinausreden, sie sei nur Bote und wisse von nichts.

1. Die DTAG vergibt selbst diese Nummern.
2. Die DTAG profitiert mit von der ganzen Angelegenheit
3. Die Behauptung "wir wissen von nichts" zieht nicht, die zahlreichen
    Beschwerden bei der DTAG haben das bequeme Nichtwissen längst 
    beendet, ausserdem kann man mittlerweile in jeder Tageszeitung
    Infos zum Thema erhalten

So wie ich das sehe, ist hier schon längst der Tatbestand des fortgesetzten gemeinschaftlichen Betruges zum Nachteil Dritter unter Federführung der DTAG gegeben - zumindest ein Anfangsverdacht liegt vor, so daß eigentlich die Staatsanwaltschaft schon längst ermitteln müßte.


Grüße Mano


----------



## Freeman76 (24 März 2002)

@Mano

Hmmm, selbstverständlich verdient die Telekom damit. Aber hier verdreht man IMHO die Tatsachen:

Nicht die Telekom ist der Anbieter sondern die Firma XY. Die Telekom stellt nur einen Dienst zur Verfügung. Verhält sich genau wie mit der Interneteinwahl.

Hier die Schuld auf einen Konzern, welcher als "Dienstliester" fungiert zu schieben ist nicht richtig. Um den Verbraucher zu schützen ist die Gesetzgebung gefragt. Und diese ist in dem Bereich einfach noch nicht so weit - leider. 

Gruß Freeman


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2002)

@Freeman76;
...selbstverständlich ist die DTAG nicht alleine schuld. Aber sie bezeichnet sich immerhin "als Briefträger, der weder Einfluss noch Kenntnis auf und über die von ihm verteilten Sendungen hat". (Zitat:
DTAG, CustomerCareBackOffice, Niederlassung Hanau).
Das bezweifle ich allerdings sehr! Siehe Konstellation DTAG-DeTeMedien-Mainpean/Stardialer....


----------



## Freeman76 (24 März 2002)

Da gebe ich Dir recht. Die Telekom sollte sich einfach absolut distanzieren, einen Meldeweg vorgeben usw. Sollte doch für einen Konzern kein Problem sein.

Gruß Freeman


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2002)

*Lösungsmöglichkeiten*

Am Besten ist es, die 0190-/ 0193-Rufnummern seitens der Telekom sperren zu lassen und sich dies schriftlich bestätigen zu lassen. Dann kann kein 0190- oder 0193-Dialer mehr Schaden anrichten. Ob 0193 aber bereits generell gesperrt werden kann, ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber allein der Auftrag hierzu sollte die Chance verbessern, Gebühren eines solchen Dialer nicht bezahlen zu müssen.

Ansonsten ist es ratsam, bei Problemen mit Dialern die Einzugsermächtigung bei der Telekom zu widerrufen und selbst nur die Beträge (inkl. MwSt) an die Telekom abzuführen, die diese für sich und ggf. T-Online beansprucht. Dann müßte der Dialer-Betreiber selbst aktiv werden, wenn er Geld sehen will. In den meisten Fällen werden zwielichtige Dialer-Betreiber aber die Öffentlichkeit und die Gerichte meiden.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2002)

@Big-Apple;
...die Sperre ist schon "wirksam".
Aber auch dafür zieht die Telekom 7,73€. Und einige Rufnummern aus dem billiger-telefonieren sind auch draussen.
Und ein Dialer-Betreiber wie z.B.: Mainpean/Stardialer ist nicht öffentlichkeitsscheu, er wird schnell gerichtlich-wirksam auftreten...
Kannste mir glauben oder nicht.


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2002)

*Re: Kriminelle Vereinigung*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die DTAG vergibt selbst diese Nummern.
> 2. Die DTAG profitiert mit von der ganzen Angelegenheit
> 3. Die Behauptung "wir wissen von nichts" zieht nicht, die zahlreichen
> Beschwerden bei der DTAG haben das bequeme Nichtwissen längst
> ...


1. Die Nummern werden von der RegTP vergeben. Die Telekom vermietet nur die zugeteilten weiter.

2. Die DTAG bekommt sowas um die 3 Cent pro Rechnungszeile (IIRC). Von "Verdienen" möchte ich da nicht sprechen. Nur bei den "eigenen" Nummern bekommt die DTAG mehr.

3. Die DTAG ist zur Abrechnung verpflichtet. Die macht sicher nicht gerne den Konkurrenten die Arbeit.

Du darfst eines nicht vergessen: die DTAG hat sich immer noch am fairsten verhalten. Zum Beispiel hat sich die DTAG von Anfang an freiwillig bei 0190-0-Nummern begrenzt. Insofern kann ich die Rumhackerei auf der DTAG nicht ganz verstehen.

Und nein, ich bin weder DTAG-Mitarbeiter, noch Telekom-Fan. Aber was Recht ist muß Recht bleiben...


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2002)

@heiko;
...ja, das ist auch schon leicht polemisch. Anonymous kann sich mal mit diesen Argumenten direkt an die Telekom wenden....wichtig (sorry, ich hab mich da festgebissen, weil es mich echt ärgert) ist aber doch eine Erklärung der DTAG in Sachen Tochter DeTeMedien, Mainpean/Stardialer & Söhne... 
wir warten immer noch darauf!


----------



## BSchulz (25 März 2002)

....ist aber doch eine Erklärung der DTAG in Sachen Tochter DeTeMedien, Mainpean/Stardialer & Söhne... 
wir warten immer noch darauf![/quote]

Hallo Dialerf kannst Du mir sagen, was das für eine Geschichte mit  Mainpean ist? Schreib mir mal eine email.
Danke und Grüße von Bettina Schulz
[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2002)

...was Recht ist muss Recht bleiben? Alice im Wunderland oder was?


----------



## Rahmat (29 März 2002)

*Re: Kriminelle Vereinigung*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens  lieg bei der Dialer/0190-Nummern-Problematik in Zu-
> sammenhang mit der DTAG die Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung vor.
> 
> Die DTAG kann sich nicht darauf hinausreden, sie sei nur Bote und wisse von nichts.
> ...


4. Die DTAG stellt nicht nur die komplette Infrastruktur, sondern ist oft auch noch Inkassostelle und sperrt dir gegebenenfalls Telefonleitung bei Nichtbezahlung.
Einen kleinen Gauner würde man Hehler nennen.

5. Mir hat eine Telekom-mitarbeiterin (will nicht genannt werden) gesagt, dass sie die Hälfte der 0190-er für Betrüger hält.

6. Auch ein mir bekannter Polizist hat sich vollständig in obigem Sinne geäußert, will natürlich auch nicht genannt werden.

DTAG, Mafia, Katholische Kirche sind halt doch Staat im Staat mit eigenen Gesetzen.


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2002)

*Re: Kriminelle Vereinigung*



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Die DTAG stellt nicht nur die komplette Infrastruktur, sondern ist oft auch noch Inkassostelle und sperrt dir gegebenenfalls Telefonleitung bei Nichtbezahlung.


Die DTAG darf Dir nicht die Leitung sperren, wenn Du eine fremde Forderung nicht bezahlst, für die die DTAG nur Inkassostelle ist.
Du mußt diesem Posten freilich förmlich widersprechen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2002)

@Heiko;
...wenn aber DeTeMedien der vorgeschobene Anbieter ist (z.B.: bei mainpean teilweise der Fall) zieht die DTAG nach einer hausinternen Zählerüberprüfung die Gebühren knallhart ein, zumindest wenn man einen Abbuchungsauftrag laufen hat. Sollte man vielleicht wieder zurück zur alten monatlichen Überweisung per Hand ? Nun ja, das wird der DTAG auch nicht so passen....


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2002)

Klar.
Daß die DTAG die Rechnung einziehen darf hast Du ja bei Erteilung der Einzugsermächtigung unterschrieben.
Umstellung auf Rechnung und Überweisung wäre sicher eine Überlegung wert.
Das Heulen und Wehklagen der DTAG kann uns dabei ja egal sein. Allerdings hat man durch einen Bankeinzug keinen wirklichen Nachteil. Man kommt noch bis sechs Wochen nach Abbuchung an sein Geld - sogar für den Kunden kostenfrei.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2002)

@Heiko;
jetzt aber mal was ganz anderes! ich habe mich schon seit längerem im Forum angemeldet als Hartmut. Passwort vergessen, genervt von dem ständigen Hinweis, kontaktieren sie den Administrator...Du bist ja Admin. könntest du mir mal ein neues Passwort rüberschieben, wäre sehr nett. Ansonsten verbleibe ich mit dem anrüchigen Dialerfucker.


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2002)

Das neue Paßwort ist an die bei "Hartmut" eingetragene Mailadresse raus.

Wegen mir hättest Du Dich auch mit "Dialerfucker" eintragen können. Oder "Hartmut" umbenennen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2002)

@Heiko;
...iss ja egal. So klingt es in jedem Fall perverser.
Anyway, Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2002)

Die Telekom ist kein Osterlamm. Und wenn ja, wäre heute der Tag es zu schlachten!
Mit österlichen Grüßen
Dr. Ron


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2002)

Lieber Dr. Ron, die DTAG ist kein leckeres Osterlämmchen.
Seit der Umstellung vom Staatsmonopolisten auf AG hat sich im Hintergrund wenig geändert. Man arbeitet jetzt in Teams, man trägt Laptops mit sich, man scheint eine AG zu sein. Real: verschiedene BBN's der DTAG agieren schon immer verschieden. In Mannheim werden die Leisten im HVT oben/unten gezählt, im angrenzenden BB von links nach rechts. Und so ist es auch mit den Vorstehern der BBN's. Der eine sieht auf dem rechten Auge, der andere nur auf dem linken. Da hat sich wenig geändert. Ziel ist immer, seit es die AG gibt: Soll erfüllen. Merkwürdige Sache, hat man das nicht schon mal irgendwann, vor vielen Jahren im Osten gehört? Und so gibt es auch verschiedene Reaktionen auf Anfragen in Sache Dialern bei der DTAG. Ich denke, die Firma hat da Probleme, zum Teil verständlich, zum anderen unglaublich....


----------



## Devilfrank (31 März 2002)

Allerdings wird die Telekom bald eine eindeutige Position beziehen müssen, da sie als Netzbetreiber der Vetragspartner des Verbrauchers ist.
siehe hierzu:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/rechtslage3.htm
Weiß der Netzanbieter um die Tatsache, daß eine bestimmte Nummer regelmäßig von Dialern angerufen wird, so ist der Vertrag unseres Erachtens sogar ohne weiteres von Anfang wegen Sittenwidrigkeit ( § 138 BGB) nichtig. Selbstinstallierende Dialer oder solche, die die Verbindung nicht wie gewünscht trennen, nutzen die Unerfahrenheit, das Vertrauen und mangelnde EDV-Kenntnisse des Nutzers in unlauterer Art und Weise aus. Ist dies dem Netzbetreiber bewußt, fördert er die sittenwidrige Absicht des Rufnummernbetreibers und muß sich die Sittenwidrigkeit gem. § 138 BGB entgegenhalten lassen.


----------



## Rahmat (1 April 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings wird die Telekom bald eine eindeutige Position beziehen müssen, da sie als Netzbetreiber der Vetragspartner des Verbrauchers ist.
> siehe hierzu:
> http://www.dialerundrecht.de/rechtslage3.htm
> Weiß der Netzanbieter um die Tatsache, daß eine bestimmte Nummer regelmäßig von Dialern angerufen wird, so ist der Vertrag unseres Erachtens sogar ohne weiteres von Anfang wegen Sittenwidrigkeit ( § 138 BGB) nichtig. Selbstinstallierende Dialer oder solche, die die Verbindung nicht wie gewünscht trennen, nutzen die Unerfahrenheit, das Vertrauen und mangelnde EDV-Kenntnisse des Nutzers in unlauterer Art und Weise aus. Ist dies dem Netzbetreiber bewußt, fördert er die sittenwidrige Absicht des Rufnummernbetreibers und muß sich die Sittenwidrigkeit gem. § 138 BGB entgegenhalten lassen.



Also alles hab ich nicht verstanden  
Hört sich zum einen unheimlich kompliziert an, zum anderen gehts ja aber viellewicht doch noch in die richtige Richtung.

Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2002)

@Rahmat;
es gibt zum einen das Problem, dass der User Ok! angeklickt hat. Das ist eine blöde Sache: die "Dialerkunden" berufen sich selbstredend auf die Einverständniserklärung. Um Missverständnisse auszuschliessen: "Dialerkunden" sind z.B.: piratos.de, die haben ihren Dialer von mainpean gemietet, geleast, gekauft, oder was auch immer....
Damit ist der User quasi platt. Die Kohle wird kassiert. Bis dahin kann man der Telekom wenig vorwerfen, die Regeln sind festgelegt.
(Ins Zwielicht gerät in diesem Fall die Telekom nur, weil ihre 100%ige Tochter DeTeMedien die Leitungen stellt, und genau weiss, was da so für Kunden dranhängen.) 
Das andere Problem ist generell die Weiter-und Untervermieterei von Rufnummernblöcken. 
Hier ist das Gesamtprinzip der Telekommunikations-Regulierung in Frage zu stellen. Ist das so sinnvoll?
Adäquat zum Netznepp findet seit langer Zeit konstant Woche für Woche der "Stellenangebotsnepp" - z.B.: Testpersonen gesucht, 2000.-€, 0190xxxxx, 1,86.-€/min statt (Infoansage/Warteschleife inclusive). Die der Regulierungsbehörde bekannten Anbieter sind dann Firmen wie, naja xy.
Eine Sache, die ich persönlich sehr ärgerlich finde. Aber auch da, das Ziel: Kohle auf Deibel komm raus, sogar von jemandem, der sicher nicht viel drauf hat. Hat bis jetzt nicht so viel Staub aufgewirbelt, leider!
Eine klare gesetzliche Regelung ist Sache.
Die DTAG würde sich zwar über ein bisschen Wenigereinnahmen ärgern, dafür wäre sie aber aus dem Zwielicht und die Inkassogeschichte los. Eigentlich sollte die DTAG von sich aus dieses Ziel im eigenen Interesse vehement ansteuern..


----------



## Devilfrank (1 April 2002)

Hi Dialer, 
du hast den Punkt genau erwischt. Die DTAG ist als Netzbetreiber der Vertragspartner des Endverbrauchers und somit dazu verdammt, die entstandenen Kosten aus der Nutzung der überlassenen Netzverbindung zu kassieren und entsprechend der Weitervermietung an den jeweiligen Anbieter weiterzureichen. De facto hat die DTAG bei diesem "Dialerspiel" die A-Karte, da sie nicht mehr kontrollieren kann, was mit den weitervermieteten Nummern geschieht (wer ist letztendlich der tatsächliche Anbieter usw.). Durch dieses Gestrüpp durchzusteigen wird immer komplizierter.  Hier den Beweis anzutreten, dass die DTAG wusste, wer ganz am Ende dieses Irrgartens war, wird wohl unmöglich sein, so dass effektive Vorhaltungen wegen Sittenwidrigkeit gegen die DTAG wohl nicht durchzusetzen sind.
Es bleibt also wie bisher: Der Geschädigte muss den tatsächlichen Verursacher benennen und gegen ihn vorgehen. :-(


----------



## Florian (1 April 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Es bleibt also wie bisher: Der Geschädigte muss den tatsächlichen Verursacher benennen und gegen ihn vorgehen. :-(



Und das ist der Ansatz zur Umkehr des Rechtsprinzips. Plötzlich ist nämlich der Betroffene der, der die Beweispflicht hat. Es sollte jedoch gerade anders herum sein.

Grüße
Florian


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2002)

@ DevilFrank;
.... das hat mir gut gefallen, man sollte sie vielleicht in "A-Karten-AG" umbenennen! Yeah!!!   
@Florian;
...das ist leider der status quo. Mit etwas Pech kriegste die Brieftasche geklaut und kannst keine Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## Freeman76 (1 April 2002)

@Florian



> Plötzlich ist nämlich der Betroffene der, der die Beweispflicht hat. Es sollte jedoch gerade anders herum sein.



Beispiel: XY zeigt Dich an, weil Du angeblich sein Auto beschädigt hast. Beweis Du nun mal, dass Du es nicht warst  :cry: . In Amerika ist es IMHO so, dass Du selbst dafür verantwortlich bist, Deine Unschuld zu beweisen. Also ich will das nicht unbedingt. Auch wenn es im Falle der Dialer nicht schlecht wäre


----------



## Florian (1 April 2002)

Jetzt sag mir mal jemand, wie ich vor Gericht beweisen soll, dass ich den CAPI Dialer nicht heruntergeladen und installiert habe. Wie soll ich dass denn machen. Eine Email ist nicht vorhanden und ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer wie das Ding auf den Rechner gekommen ist. Dennoch ist es da gewesen.

Das die CAPI Dialer (T-Online usw.) überhaupt keinen Mehrwert bieten, nicht einmal im Ansatz ist mir jedenfalls klar. Das Ding wählt selbständig schon beim Einschalten des Computers, nach etwa 1-2 Stunden wählt es erneut, nutzt beide ISDN Kanäle und gibt ggf. einen für eingehende Anrufe frei, nutzt 0190 Nummern mit denen die ISDN Karte nichts anfangen kann (Bandansagen), versteckt sich vollends im Systemhintergrund und trägt mit Frechheit auch noch den Quellcodepfad zur Kompilierzeit mit D:\Virus_Super-Aktion.

Wer das Ding zum Download findet, kann es mir ja gerne mitteilen.
Vielleicht weiss ja jemand, wie ich klarmachen kann, dass ich das Programm nicht willendlich und ohne Kenntnisnahme aus dem Internet erhalten habe. Ich hab im Moment keine wirklich tolle Idee.

Grüße
Florian


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2002)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sag mir mal jemand, wie ich vor Gericht beweisen soll, dass ich den CAPI Dialer nicht heruntergeladen und installiert habe. Wie soll ich dass denn machen. Eine Email ist nicht vorhanden und ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer wie das Ding auf den Rechner gekommen ist. Dennoch ist es da gewesen.


*Das* brauchst Du nicht beweisen.
Du mußt aber beweisen, daß das Ding sich selber einwählt oder keinen Kostenhinweis anzeigt.
Selbst wenn Du die Software willentlich und absichtlich _installiert_ hast darf sich das Programm nicht selber einwählen.


----------



## Florian (1 April 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *Das* brauchst Du nicht beweisen.
> Du mußt aber beweisen, daß das Ding sich selber einwählt oder keinen Kostenhinweis anzeigt.
> Selbst wenn Du die Software willentlich und absichtlich _installiert_ hast darf sich das Programm nicht selber einwählen.



Das ist allerdings kein Problem. Das Programm liegt vor und ist gründlich von mir auseinandergepflückt worden. 

Morgen soll es nochmal neue Infos zum Thema CAPI Dialer von Seiten der Telekom geben. Erst jetzt wurden konzerninterne Anwälte mit dem Problem beschäftigt. Eine gemeinsame Sprachregelung gibt es immer noch nicht. Sehr bedauernswert...

Grüße
Florian


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2002)

@Florian;
wenn Du das Teil wirklich in Demo-fähigen Zustand hast, kannst Du ruhig bleiben. Die DTAG kocht auch nur mit Wasser. Mir ist bekannt, dass die AG z.B.: selbst nur "einen" echten Soft-Hardware-Support in ganz Deutschland für ihren Dsl-Kram hat, und der ist in Berlin. D.h.: ....gibts ein gravierendes Problem, wird aus Berchtesgaden in Berlin angerufen...und wenn Du einen einfachen T-Techniker auf irgendwelche Capi-Probleme ansprichst, muss der garantiert schnell auf Toilette...


----------



## Florian (4 April 2002)

So - wenig Neues von Seiten der Telekom aber ich denke interessant genug um es hier zu posten um die Diskussion einmal wieder anzuheizen:

Ich habe heute mit einem Mitarbeiter gesprochen, bei dem die Fäden bzgl. CAPI Dialer zusammenlaufen. Für alle Geschädigten, die den Dialern von der Februarwelle aufgesessen sind, tritt wohl ersteinmal eine interne Sperre in Kraft, so dass die Kunden keine Mahnung erhalten. Zudem werden die Gelder an die 0190 Anbieter ausgesetzt.

Alle Gelder die die Telekom schon vorher an die Firmen weitergegeben hat, obwohl sie vom Umstand des Dialers wussten, werden in Form von Zahlungsaufforderungen an die betroffenen Kunden weitergeleitet. Auf die Anregung das Geld zurückzubuchen, verlautete es: "Es sei nicht Sache der Telekom dies zu tun". Dabei ist es nicht von Interesse, ob die Dialer überhaupt Sinn machen. Hierzu kann vielleicht Heiko mehr sagen. Irgendwo auf der Homepage muss die Analyse des Dialers herumliegen.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, werden die gesperrten Gelder ausgezahlt, sobald die Firmen an die Telekom herantreten. Die Forderung wird dann ebenfalls an die Kunden weitergetragen.

In meinen Augen haben sich die Rechtsanwälte der Telekom aber nicht um den Sachverhalt als solchen gekümmert, sondern sich nur Gedanken darum gemacht, wie das Problem der Zahlungsverweigerung der Betroffenen zu handhaben ist. Hierbei scheint mir, dass bereits früher betroffene bei gleichem Sachverhalt den Kopf hinhalten müssen, damit die Telekom wenigstens hier verdient.


Grüße
Florian


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2002)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen haben sich die Rechtsanwälte der Telekom aber nicht um den Sachverhalt als solchen gekümmert, sondern sich nur Gedanken darum gemacht, wie das Problem der Zahlungsverweigerung der Betroffenen zu handhaben ist. Hierbei scheint mir, dass bereits früher betroffene bei gleichem Sachverhalt den Kopf hinhalten müssen, damit die Telekom wenigstens hier verdient.
> 
> Sehr wahr.
> Bettina Schulz


----------



## dialerfucker (5 April 2002)

...das ist nichts Neues. Die DTAG verhält sich weiterhin so, wie sie es schon die ganze Zeit tut. Anlässlich einer Beschwerde über eine Telefonansage/0190xxxx-service aus der Tageszeitung läuft das ganz schlicht den gleichen Weg. Im Forum wurde schon explizit die Rollenverteilung der Netzbetreiber, Regulierungsbehörde und dem nachfolgenden Rattenschwanz der Anbieter und Unteranbieter aus der Perspektive der aktuellen rechtlichen Regelung beschrieben...
Mainpean/Stardialer/Starweb und alle anderen aus dem Corps der Selbstbereicherer lachen sich kaputt, solange Attacken auf "ihr" Inkassounternehmen im Gange sind. Die verdienen mehr an der Sache...
Und der User ist platt.


----------



## dialerfucker (12 April 2002)

@all;
...alle die über DeTeMedien als Anbieter auf den Mainpean/Stardialer-Anbieter verwiesen wurden, bitte Beschwerde bei der DTAG in Sachen Verhältnis Mutter-Tochtergesellschaft einlegen! Es könnte sich lohnen...
DTAG zeigt Reflexe....


----------

